# StarWars: Remnants of the past (OOC)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Remnants Of The Past:
it is 20 years after the battle of Yavin. The Galaxy is enjoying a newfound time of peace and prosparity with the final end of the Galactic Civil War betwene the Empire and the Republic. with the signing of Pellaeon-Gavrisom treaty the Imperial Remnant and the republic are now allies. 
For the most part all is well, but things lurk in the darkness waiting to arise once more into galactic society and shatter the peace that the newly created alliance between the remnant and the republic has formed.
In an effort to keep the peace between the Empire and the Republic, the empire created a special task force to seek out and silence anything that would threaten that peace. 

For over a year now, this specific task force has been nothing more than a nuance to smugglers and criminal organizations, up until now it has not had to be fully utilized to it's original purpose, up until now, they have been glorified police officers, Recently however the Star Destroyer Akula has received top secret orders straight from imperial command after a rather tense meeting with representatives from the republic. The Akula does not know it's Mission, it only knows it's destination, the old forbidden world of _Korriban... 
_
Now the multi Race crew of the Akula must respond to a threat deemed critical to the peace of the republic and the empire without any further word on who or what the threat is. 
========================================================



This of course is a starwars RP set in the year 20ABY. why 20aby? because after some digging i found nothing substantial that happened during this year. also it's one year after the signing of the treaty so it's a nice starting point.

this RP is also situated around the Imperial Remnant, meaning yes, you're playing a storm trooper, or rather a variant of a stormtrooper much to your choosing. what race you choose is up to you for the most part within reason. i dont want to see watto running around in stormtrooper armor wielding a portable antipersonnel cannon. that would be silly. you can use the tride and true human, but that may seem a bit boring in the vast scope of starwars races. so you are welcome to for the most part to choose your own race within reason.

NOTE ON MANDALORIANS: dont put your race as Mandalorian... as the actual race of mandalorians is DEAD, hell they died even before Revan's time. it's now mostly just a way of life and if i remember correctly they're neutral during this time period so anyone calling themselves a mandalorian would not be a storm trooper.

If you want to bitch about me using females or aliens, i seek to remind you, that at this time during the remnant, they did openly recruit females AND aliens. it was seen as anyone within imperial space could apply for the corps, it was their right to do so. 
========================================================

Squad 61366 Roster "the Hell Hounds"
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
=========================================================

Username:
Name:
Age:
Race: human is acceptable but please try and have fun. if you're not human, please post a wookiepeda link as well. NO MANDO
Sex: yes females were accepted.
Rank:
Trooper Type: Stormtroopers came in a vast variety. though do avoid the dark trooper or terror troopers... you're not droids.
Force Sensitive: use caution with this. ever since Yavin, they did not test for force sensitivity when applying for the corps. so some force sensitives got through, though they most likely had no grip or baring on their ability and quite possibly were merely seen as "spooks" or "lucky ones". you know, the survived the slaughter of his squad through blind luck or that one interceptor pilot who after 30 missions still isn't dead yet (interceptor life expectancy is only 2 missions)
Biography/Service Record:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So, over seventy views and not a single reply? Is not one person in any way interested in this?

Having said that, while this looks interesting to me, I'm not the most familiar with the star wars universe so I'll be sitting this one out.


But I do have a few questions and a comment regarding the character sheet:

1. For those of us not in the know, and before going off to do any research in making a choice, what types of storm troopers are you outright looking for/have no issue accepting?

2. By the same token, what kind of weapons? (I wouldn't, for example, expect to see a scout trooper wielding a gatling laser of some kind be allowed outright.)

3. Minimum/maximum to the age? I realize this is a bit subjective depending on the race chosen, but lets try for human characters then. How far back into events are you willing to allow players to go?

-And finally-

I would not allow your players to decide how, if at all, force sensitive their characters are. If you like someone's character enough, then PM them with the option of being force sensitive. This way it remains a mystery as to how/why certain things may happen to or for that character, and you don't wind up with an entire squad of them.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i for one find this rp interesting i just don't have time and the empire is my least favourite time in the star wars universe


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries dark, i was wondering that myself, wondered if i offended people to the point of no return with this one.

but allow me to attempt to answer your questions as, well as always they are great questions. 

Q. For those of us not in the know, and before going off to do any research in making a choice, what types of storm troopers are you outright looking for/have no issue accepting?
A: ok storm troopers that you generaly see in the movies have a variety of types and sometimes, for the untrained, or un well... obsessive, it's difficult to pick out the distinctions. but i'll cover whhat i'm not accacpting right off the bat with a reason why so at least you understand. the most genral stormtrooper is actual an Imperial Marine. 

Corusant Guard: you're not on that planet and they would have no reason to leave the world.

Crowd Controll Stormtroopers: mainly for city use and dispelling riots. esentialy armed with one giant taser.

Cuis Clones: all slaughtered by darth vader, literaly, all hunted down and butchered, no survivors

Dark Troopers: they're all droids

Imperial Elite Guard: you're not guarding a grand moff

ISB stormtroopers: esentialy, internal spies who spy on other spies.... their very nature would denie them this mission. 

Novatroopers: you're not guarding a historical site

Imperial Riot Trooper: see crowd controll stormtroopers

Shadow Troopers (any variant): the treaty made cloaking tech extreamly ilegal on both sides. neither faction will risk it's devolopment.

Reborn: the other shadow troopers were force sensitive troopers artificaly grafted with the force. they were hunted down and subject to genocide during the dark trooper project

Stormrifles : acknolidged noncannon variant

stormsniper: acknolidged noncannon variant, i blaim sony

T'Syriél stormtroopers : dispite being uniuqe to the race T'syriel, the planet joined the republic instead of the empire during the treaty and do not submit recruits for the empire's training programs.

Terror Troopers: the empire lost the ability to produce these units after the death of palpatine. they were created with sith alchemy. 

i will accacpt any other variant.



Q. By the same token, what kind of weapons? (I wouldn't, for example, expect to see a scout trooper wielding a gatling laser of some kind be allowed outright.)

A:you will be restricted to the weapons of the trooper type. so whatever wookiepedia states that the trooper equiped himself with is up for grabs.

Q. Minimum/maximum to the age? I realize this is a bit subjective depending on the race chosen, but lets try for human characters then. How far back into events are you willing to allow players to go?

A: minimum recruitment age is 16 for all races. training actualy takes several months. in the old order 18 to 30 for humans was the recruitment age. people who scored in the top 50% were taken for cloning procedures. in the remanant they no longer have clones. but recruitment age is 16 to 30. though the younger recruits (16) are not going to be sent on this mission. i'm looking for a rough human age of mid 20s to possibly late 40s. after that if you're still in the corps you're an officer or assigned to RnDhttp://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Stormsniper?action=edithttp://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Novatrooper?action=edit


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I too really like the look of this, and probably account for about 5 of those views :3
But I'm recently on a 'conquest' hype, and even then with the RPs I've already invested in (or been drawn in like a moth to the flame  ) I don't know if I'd really be committed.

Although, if it's anything, when I first saw this you managed to give me the incentive to browse wookiepeedia for the first time in ages. Before this thread I knew nothing about the remnant or really much of the post-return of the jedi background (save for Vector Prime which I read YEARS ago)! No idea where I'm going with this, but thanks!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey your welcome with that. and if you guys dont know a lot dont be ashamed, you can still join if the only stuff you've seen is the movies. think about it, is the avarage trooper all that knoledgeable about things? hell most of them dont even realize that stormtrooper armor (standard armor) comes with polorized armor which can deflect lightsaber blades AND a personal shield generator. mind you, most troopers have no idea of this and therefore dont utalize it.


----------

